

Arrington's microphone accidentally on at TC (00:34) - throwawaytc
http://www.techcrunch.tv/show/disrupt-sf-2011/Zwb3RzMjosuwhnAgnrdzKYOqK0HexR88

======
jarin
I'm not sure he's necessarily talking about Farmigo, he could just as easily
be talking about another company.

However, I will say that the Farmigo idea does not seem to be super
"disruptive", as I'm sure I've heard about CSA food delivery for at least 5
years. Unless you consider making a vertical search and taking 2%
"disruptive".

(I should temper this by saying that I do think it's useful and very nicely
designed)

~~~
jonah
LocalHarvest has been around for many years and has CSA listings [1]. Not
nearly as slick though.

[1] [http://www.localharvest.org/search-
csa.jsp?map=1&lat=37....](http://www.localharvest.org/search-
csa.jsp?map=1&lat=37.780793&lon=-122.417576&scale=9&ty=6&nm=&zip=94102)

------
angryasian
someone is heard saying "this company is such a loser."

------
iksu
Could it be that they're talking of the previous presentation? Does anyone
know which it was?

------
Hates_
Doesn't seem like his referring to the company as much as he is the
presentation.

